# Corona Cooks



## Dc2123

I’m just curious to see who out there works in a restaurant and is being affected by the circumstances.

I work in Philadelphia and the last 3 days they have dropped our hours a week to 32,31, 30 from 40. 
our covers are decreasing drastically. I can see the place closing down in a matter of days depending on the news and how many we can pick up. 

This place is cooperate and a city club so members have to spend a certain amount on food a year. 

Other cooks I know are concerned will they even have a job when this thing ends..

It’s uncertain for us in the service industry right now. 

So curious to hear others input and what they’re experiencing and predicting.


----------



## marc4pt0

Our locations in Chicago were forced to close as of yesterday’s announcement by their governor. This has prompted discussions on what to do with our Philly and Baltimore locations. May just be any given minute now that our local authorities order the same. 
Good luck to everyone, these are indeed strange times for most of us.


----------



## larrybard

Am in Philadelphia too. Very surprised your facility hasn't already closed down. Good luck.


----------



## daveb

My day job is feeding a retirement and rehab center. Workload has not changed but a lot of new rules in effect. (And US Foods runs real early these days....). The fun job is high end catering and it's pretty much tanked. The company is keeping a skeleton crew but most are part time on call and with almost no events they're not calling.


----------



## J.C

I am in Sydney. I work in a hatted restaurant and for the past few months we were doing 120-150 covers weekday and 180-200covers weekend.
We did only 40 for today (lunch and dinner).
Nothing change with hours for full timers, in a matter of fact im working extra hours to cover casual chef shift.


----------



## Dc2123

larrybard said:


> Am in Philadelphia too. Very surprised your facility hasn't already closed down. Good luck.



I think it’s only because it’s so cooperate, they have the money.
But I’m sure as our covers decrease we can’t justify it.

Do you work in a restaurant in the city?


----------



## stringer

I'm at a hotel in the epcienter of Boston. All the restaurants in Massachusetts are closing on premise dining tomorrow. All restaurants will be allowed to do takeout or delivery if they want, but for most this is a no-go. My day to day business is high end business conferences and weddings. Everything has been cancelled through at least the summer. I am quite certain that they will shut down the hotels soon because I believe that the virus is already spreading through the people who work in the hotels. They just haven't noticed it yet anywhere except the Marriott Long Wharf because business has died out so much already that their is hardly anyone on the schedule who could call out. I'm pretty worried because your typical union hotel worker in Boston is a 65 year old cancer survivor with heart disease and diabetes. I cringe when I see these guys still coming to work. I am in the middle of my monthly freezer clean up and organization. I told my purchasing guy, don't throw anything anyway, even if it's expired. Just set it in the corner. People might need this food in a month or two. The doctors here are preparing for war in their words. They say that it's already out of control here and the effect on our hospitals in Boston over the next few weeks will be the equivalent of if World War II was fought on American soil. Stay safe and stay home if you can.


----------



## erickso1

I don't work in the industry, but I was chatting with my s/o this morning. We've done our fair bit of stockpiling, but I said, at this time, order for delivery while you can. Supports our local eateries and conserve any bulk items that you've accumulated at home. Win Win in a no win environment.


----------



## M1k3

I'm in L.A. We're cutting lunch, going takeout/Postmates/doordash only. FOH is unhappy. Hope it doesn't hurt to much.


----------



## soigne_west

Hotel in Sacramento here. There’s 2 restaurants that are outside entities connected to the hotel, their business has slowed significantly but we mainly do banquets and In room dining. All our banquet staff has been taken off the schedule for the unforeseen future and suggested to file for temporary unemployment. In room dining is super slow and we’ve laid off our night cleaners. Luckily my boss has set me up with a local caterer doing “covid 19” relief deliveries who said his business is absolutely BOOMING and could give me full time hours. We also have a high end catering biz that’s taken a big hit too.


----------



## Wdestate

Massachusetts here , governor has made it so we have to close except for take out and our other property where we do catered events can not host anything greater then 25 people - basically making us have to cancel 20 weddings during this suspension


----------



## Runner_up

I'm on the corporate operations team for a rapidly growing company in Boston. Come from the fine dining and before that catering world and still have many connections in those parts of the industry. Many restaurants will choose to close. There will be no catering business to go around for most likely months. It's a very uncertain time to be in the hospitality industry - especially as an hourly employee who likely has very little, if any, savings. 

I will probably go on furlough as we wind down operations ourselves for the time being.


----------



## Ryndunk

Ann Arbor, MI. We got shut down today. Take out service is allowed but we aren't going to go that route. Going to be a long couple weeks.


----------



## cheflife15

Nj just shut all restaurants. Will be take out or delivery only.


----------



## labor of love

Governor just shut down dine in service, casinos and bars for a month.
(Louisiana)


----------



## larrybard

Dc2123 said:


> . . . .
> 
> Do you work in a restaurant in the city?



No, only live in Philadelphia, don't work in any restaurant in the area -- nor, indefinitely, will I be able to eat in one.


----------



## Dc2123

We’re closed for the foreseeable future..


----------



## ChefShramrock

I am in a private country club in Memphis Tennessee. We are upping visible cleaning and sanitizing, but have not cut hours or service. Saturday was decent. Sunday, not so much. Never got our after church crowd. The golfing probably won't suffer too much, but I can see the grille closing. Oh, all of our events for this month & the next have cancelled. Bonus gonna suck this June.


----------



## lowercasebill

I am not a pro and i am too old to work in a kitchen that said since may i have been cooking at a church i have taken over much of the cooking as the other 3 wont even taste the food before it goes out. I have taken over more of the shopping as we have a very limited budget 120 meals less than $200 USD.. I know how hot it gets and i know about the burns etc i have friends that own small restaurants and coffee shops and i have an idea about the pay. This thread is truly breaking my heart. I will keep you all regardless of county state or country in my prayers.


----------



## Hassanbensober

Here in Minnesota we spiked to 50 something cases. We were open all day today and did maybe 20 covers. The governor just released the statement they are now closing all bar and restaurants effective tomorrow until March 27 for re-evaluation. I literally have to cut all my staff first thing tomorrow. I feel so ****** for everyone this is effecting but it has to happen. I wish everyone the best of luck through this terrible event. Stay safe


----------



## lowercasebill

I am so glad i dont have employees anymore
I feel bad for you


----------



## Hassanbensober

lowercasebill said:


> I am so glad i dont have employees anymore
> I feel bad for you


The only good thing about this is all my staff is union and they will have all the benefits that comes with that. The reps were there this week already giving them all necessary information they need to get unemployment. I feel for the small businesses here and everywhere.


----------



## minibatataman

Across the pond here. Here in the Netherlands all restaurants and bars closed as well. The restaurant where I work is closing down for 3 weeks, and all but a skeleton crew have shifts for the next 3 weeks after that. I'm a part time cook so me and most were told we have no work at all for six weeks in total, it seems how most stores are doing right now. We're getting small compensations which isn't much but it's better than a lot of places out there, so all in all it's not too bad, no research or exams till June since uni also closed means it's a quasi-vacation for almost 2 months for me now, in painful isolation :')


----------



## labor of love

Our best server when offered shifts was like “Togo orders don’t tip, I’m taking the next month off!”
Haha


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Our best server when offered shifts was like “Togo orders don’t tip, I’m taking the next month off!”
> Haha



All 4 orders, so far, tipped something tonight.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Stationed at a financial institution in CT. Spending this week freezing whatever we can and organizing/ cleaning to donate the rest. Luckily closing was the institution’s decision so they will get a bill for that. Luckily my GM was able to get them to also pay my team until they decide to open again. Gonna deep clean the coolers and officially shut down this week. Probably just going to stay home as much as I can.. clean the apartment well etc. Times like these I’m grateful to be out of restaurants. At the same time I think I lucked out where i’m stationed. If I was at another location could of very well had to use all my sick and vaca time.


----------



## Chuckles

I run the food service for a college in Minnesota. Spring break has been extended for one week and then it is online classes. Students were asked to leave if they can. They had to apply to stay on campus. About 300 students remaining, mostly international. Many of the cooks leaving now for spring break will not be able to come back until May. That would be best case scenario. 

30% of my food spending is produced within 150 miles of the campus. One carrot farmer we have worked with for years has Minneapolis public schools as a primary account. They are now sitting on 10,000 pounds of carrots with schools shut statewide. My kid was supposed to contribute to eating those carrots and I was supposed to buy 6 times more than I will moving forward. 

Planning for how to deliver to quarantined students. No known cases at this point. Office mate was out all of last week with fever, cough and fatigue. He was told it was influenza A over the phone and not to go to the doctor. He was back at work today.


----------



## Ochazuke

Also Boston here - we’ve switched to grocery only and absorbing employees who were previously employed with us as baristas or chefs. We’re determined not to close until we’re absolutely forced to. Many of our part-time employees have lost their other jobs and we’re struggling to be able to support the employees we’ve got.

I’ve been through some rough times in the industry, but it’s the toughest it’s ever been up here for us.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Pretty much the whole vegas strip is closed now. Affecting pretty much everyone I know. I work off strip right now so we havent been closed but anything can happen.


----------



## Nagakin

YumYumSauce said:


> Pretty much the whole vegas strip is closed now. Affecting pretty much everyone I know. I work off strip right now so we havent been closed but anything can happen.


My girl and I get in a fight every time I try to cancel our EDC tickets. I can't even say more without...

Seattle here. Same rules as everywhere else hit. They're talking about reducing groups to no larger than 10. Prior to statewide closures, over 50 restaurants had closed already. Many of them for good. 

That unemployment check can't come fast enough.


----------



## JayS20

Germany. Work as a chef in a hotel. Was sent into vacation last week cause I had too many vacation days left and things were going slow. Lack of snow didn't help so the Ski Worldcup was cancelled in our region. Was supposed to work this week for a special event by the hotel- cancelled on Sunday, 2 days ago. Hotel will close Sunday forwards, not sure for how long. Looks like for this month my vacation days are gone, not sure about the next. Gotta inform myself if I can apply for unemployment benefits.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Nagakin said:


> My girl and I get in a fight every time I try to cancel our EDC tickets. I can't even say more without...
> 
> Seattle here. Same rules as everywhere else hit. They're talking about reducing groups to no larger than 10. Prior to statewide closures, over 50 restaurants had closed already. Many of them for good.
> 
> That unemployment check can't come fast enough.



For what its worth, Rotella still wants to put on the show, if it means pushing it back til who knows when and hotels are offering refunds. Ive gone the past 4 yrs, told myself I wasnt gonna go this year.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Sigh ... let me start by saying don’t crap on me! I’m a senior with two serious underlying medical conditions. I’m in the group that dies from this disease. I’m entitled to my opinion.

I don’t believe that it’s worth destroying any nations economy to save a group of old sick people who are going to die soon anyway. Were I to have a choice I would much rather my children, friends and neighbours who are actually contributing to the economy have jobs and be able to pay their bills. I believe most seniors would say the same thing. A good job and a healthy economy is everything to base a happy family life upon. Yes ... you’re going to get sick. The vast majority won’t really notice it. Some will be really sick then they will get better. All the measures to crush the economy doesn’t mean you’re not going to get sick. ... YOU STILL WILL. All of this to “flatten the curve”. Really? Crush the economy so the the same people get sick over a longer period of time. A few less old sick people may die but at what cost?

I can give you a list longer than my arm of the “epidemics” I have lived through in my 71 years. None of these have warranted deliberately destroying the good jobs that pay the bills for average people. Now we have a “pandemic”. I wasn’t even aware of the word until a couple of years ago. Now the mere mention of it is sufficient to fill our basements with toilet paper and empty the shelves of canned goods.

I don’t get it ... but don’t destroy your jobs to save my sorry ass!

That’s not my choice.


----------



## stringer

I have the next three days scheduled off. I am pretty sure I will either be laid off tomorrow or they will shut down the hotel or both so I packed up all of my knives and tools. Pretty weird feeling to leave a job for the night and not have any idea if you will ever walk into the building again. Especially, without really getting a chance to say goodbye to anyone.


----------



## dafox

stringer said:


> I have the next three days scheduled off. I am pretty sure I will either be laid off tomorrow or they will shut down the hotel or both so I packed up all of my knives and tools. Pretty weird feeling to leave a job for the night and not have any idea if you will ever walk into the building again. Especially, without really getting a chance to say goodbye to anyone.


Sorry man, that's rough!


----------



## M1k3

stringer said:


> I have the next three days scheduled off. I am pretty sure I will either be laid off tomorrow or they will shut down the hotel or both so I packed up all of my knives and tools. Pretty weird feeling to leave a job for the night and not have any idea if you will ever walk into the building again. Especially, without really getting a chance to say goodbye to anyone.



Sorry to hear. I hope you and everyone else comes out of this ok. 

Tonight my wife and I ordered takeout from my work. I'd like to order from other places also. But, I'm also worried about going without work.. so I got to balance spending and saving and self-preservation.


----------



## parbaked

Last night we ordered a "Last Supper" take out from Taco Oscar in Oakland, near our home.
They decided it was more prudent to close rather than put their peeps at risk.
To be honest, it was bittersweet. Oscar is a special place and it kills me that they have to shut down.
All I can say is support your locals as much as you can and stay strong.
If you're home bored, please read through Oscars IG. I think what they created is inspiring...
https://www.instagram.com/tacososcar/


----------



## parbaked

And tip big for take out please...


----------



## stringer

I will be ok. My wife has a good job, no kids, I'll get some kind of unemployment. Money will be tight but we'll keep the lights on. Millions of others in worse shape. But restaurant people are tough too. We will survive. So stay safe for us so we can go back to work soon. Everyone stay home if you can. It's about to get nasty. It's looking like we'll go to shelter in place in Boston and New York soon.
Already happening in Northern California.


----------



## Nagakin

YumYumSauce said:


> For what its worth, Rotella still wants to put on the show, if it means pushing it back til who knows when and hotels are offering refunds. Ive gone the past 4 yrs, told myself I wasnt gonna go this year.


He's under a lot of pressure either way. The event brings in almost half a billion dollars annually, so I get it, but planning to throw an event that size a week after lockdown with the information we have is just irresponsible. It should have been postponed until after summer already.


----------



## Nagakin

I'm really interested to see how this plays out after the fact. Those out of business restaurants have been selling their equipment to _somebody _and it's going to be cutthroat. The mercenary in me is excited. I already feel my joints screaming and career shortening.


----------



## JayS20

Brian Weekley said:


> Sigh ... let me start by saying don’t crap on me! I’m a senior with two serious underlying medical conditions. I’m in the group that dies from this disease. I’m entitled to my opinion.
> 
> I don’t believe that it’s worth destroying any nations economy to save a group of old sick people who are going to die soon anyway. Were I to have a choice I would much rather my children, friends and neighbours who are actually contributing to the economy have jobs and be able to pay their bills. I believe most seniors would say the same thing. A good job and a healthy economy is everything to base a happy family life upon. Yes ... you’re going to get sick. The vast majority won’t really notice it. Some will be really sick then they will get better. All the measures to crush the economy doesn’t mean you’re not going to get sick. ... YOU STILL WILL. All of this to “flatten the curve”. Really? Crush the economy so the the same people get sick over a longer period of time. A few less old sick people may die but at what cost?
> 
> I can give you a list longer than my arm of the “epidemics” I have lived through in my 71 years. None of these have warranted deliberately destroying the good jobs that pay the bills for average people. Now we have a “pandemic”. I wasn’t even aware of the word until a couple of years ago. Now the mere mention of it is sufficient to fill our basements with toilet paper and empty the shelves of canned goods.
> 
> I don’t get it ... but don’t destroy your jobs to save my sorry ass!
> 
> That’s not my choice.


Imo it's worth to protect older and ill people. You worked your whole life and deserve it. Also the restaurant and hotel business depends on ppl like you with some sufficient money, willness and time to spend. Just think about the knifeshops you support ;D. Also most have older family who they don't want to lose. But it's really a tough call and you don't know into which economical crisis we are steering right now. It will definitely have an impact on a lot of ppl. I wonder if it wouldn't have been smarter to let the virus "wreak havoc" among the healthy population and isolate the ones in need. But overall so many uncertainties. We are closed now for at least 4 weeks, luckily I have enough vacation time. Sadly after all that my whole one is gone and we might start short term employment which means only 60% salary. But I'm still lucky I'm from Germany, others in the USA have it way worse and I work in a high end hotel, so probably after this our clients will want to take vacation time.


----------



## labor of love

We’re on day 2 of dine in lockdown. The owner has indicated that as long as we can break even we’re going to continue to stay open in order not to screw over the staff. Our sales cut in half but we’re not ordering food either for the moment.


----------



## JOSHUA PETERSON

Another New Englander- had three jobs to start the week. AM breakfast cook, PM cook and consulting for another restaurant. Plus side hustle sharpening cooks knives. Literally grinding from 7 AM til 11 PM every day to try to climb out of the hole I was in. Lost all 3. This virus’ll kill me without even having to catch it. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## tgfencer

Brian Weekley said:


> Sigh ... let me start by saying don’t crap on me! I’m a senior with two serious underlying medical conditions. I’m in the group that dies from this disease. I’m entitled to my opinion.
> 
> I don’t believe that it’s worth destroying any nations economy to save a group of old sick people who are going to die soon anyway. Were I to have a choice I would much rather my children, friends and neighbours who are actually contributing to the economy have jobs and be able to pay their bills. I believe most seniors would say the same thing. A good job and a healthy economy is everything to base a happy family life upon. Yes ... you’re going to get sick. The vast majority won’t really notice it. Some will be really sick then they will get better. All the measures to crush the economy doesn’t mean you’re not going to get sick. ... YOU STILL WILL. All of this to “flatten the curve”. Really? Crush the economy so the the same people get sick over a longer period of time. A few less old sick people may die but at what cost?
> 
> I can give you a list longer than my arm of the “epidemics” I have lived through in my 71 years. None of these have warranted deliberately destroying the good jobs that pay the bills for average people. Now we have a “pandemic”. I wasn’t even aware of the word until a couple of years ago. Now the mere mention of it is sufficient to fill our basements with toilet paper and empty the shelves of canned goods.
> 
> I don’t get it ... but don’t destroy your jobs to save my sorry ass!
> 
> That’s not my choice.



On the plus side, if there is one, it makes for a refreshing change of pace to be poor and unemployed from trying to save lives, rather than simply due to the greed of powerful corporations/individuals or poor banking practices.

I don't see the shutdowns/isolation policies as being sustainable for a long period of time though, economically or practically. I realize they're meant to slow the virus spread, which is good, but I'd hate for us to go through all this, just to reopen things and have the people we were trying to protect get sick anyway. Not sure what or if there's a long term strategy, aside from hoping warmer weather helps slow the virus and/or hoping for an unnaturally quick development of a vaccine.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Unemployment apps. are spiking up in Hawaii. Tourism is down.

We had a girl working in tour industry test positive she lives in a three generation household not uncommon here. 

I feel for people out of work. Have lived through quite a few epidemics Never see shutdown like this.


----------



## stringer

Glad I brought my stuff home. Just got off of the phone with the F&B Director. I have been furloughed. Along with 90%+ of the hotel workers in Boston. They really want me back when this whole thing clears up. I tried not to laugh out loud. This is also bad for all the tertiary companies that depend on this business. In my own hotel we have tons of independent contractors operating at any given time. They will also be destroyed. Event planners and production companies, valet services, AV companies, steam cleaning companies, equipment rental firms, security firms, on site restaurants, on site shipping company, all kinds of engineering and construction contractors who have to cease operations, garbage collection, laundry and dry cleaning, food purveyors, truck drivers, etc. All in all, just for my hotel, you are talking about north of $200 million of commerce and services that would have been spent and earned by literally thousands of people that over the next 12 months that just disappears. Multiply that by all the hotels in the same predicament around the whole world. Damn.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Hindsight will be very interesting. I hope it’s not a case of “the patient recovered from the disease but died from the cure”. I’ve been watching the now famous Dr. Campbell since his first broadcast on YouTube in January. Of late there is almost an excited air of “I told you so” in his broadcasts. He suggests that current restrictive conditions will last for the next “year or more”. As more people recover, life for them will return to “normal” ... yet “normal” now includes no jobs. Yet he points to China’s restrictions as a paragon of success. He likes “mobile phone tracking” where every individual can be tracked 24/7. Presumably so that they can be easily rounded up. Of course we’re all totally confident that once the disease retracts all governments will voluntarily cease “tracking” their citizens 24/7.

He is very critical of the United States and suggested today that the “National Guard” should be sent in to break up any groups that gather ... and presumably to enforce upcoming quarantines.

Hmmmmmm ... I’m glad I’m old.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> Glad I brought my stuff home. Just got off of the phone with the F&B Director. I have been furloughed. Along with 90%+ of the hotel workers in Boston. They really want me back when this whole thing clears up. I tried not to laugh out loud. This is also bad for all the tertiary companies that depend on this business. In my own hotel we have tons of independent contractors operating at any given time. They will also be destroyed. Event planners and production companies, valet services, AV companies, steam cleaning companies, equipment rental firms, security firms, on site restaurants, on site shipping company, all kinds of engineering and construction contractors who have to cease operations, garbage collection, laundry and dry cleaning, food purveyors, truck drivers, etc. All in all, just for my hotel, you are talking about north of $200 million of commerce and services that would have been spent and earned by literally thousands of people that over the next 12 months that just disappears. Multiply that by all the hotels in the same predicament around the whole world. Damn.




So sorry to hear it. I’m glad your wife has income, and let’s hope this passes as quickly as possible, whatever that means...


----------



## M1k3

Welp, basically shelter in place done here. On the bright side, the City of Los Angeles classifies restaurants as an essential business.


----------



## soigne_west

Stopped by the hotel I work at to get some eggs (everywhere’s sold out) our executive chef is working In room dining. The hotels slated to close completely next week. However, on a brighter note, the Sacramento kings (who were in contract with) have offer to pay At least the next 2 weeks of all hourly workers. The hospitality gods have given at least a temporary reprieve to me and my co workers...


----------



## lumo

I took a pay cut this week but my kitchen crew's salary and benefits remain whole. I asked the staff that have a lot of sick and vacation time to stay home so the others can work. I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with this stay at home deal that went through tonight. I want my guys to get paid as long as they can but I feel like it's pretty irresponsible health wise.


----------



## M1k3

lumo said:


> I took a pay cut this week but my kitchen crew's salary and benefits remain whole. I asked the staff that have a lot of sick and vacation time to stay home so the others can work. I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with this stay at home deal that went through tonight. I want my guys to get paid as long as they can but I feel like it's pretty irresponsible health wise.



Where are you? I'm in L.A. under "shelter in place".


----------



## lumo

West Hollywood


----------



## M1k3

Hello "Safer at home" friend.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## M1k3

Not trying to make this political at all.

The fact is the airline industry and some others, are getting money pretty much directly to the business. The closest the restaurants and other affected businesses are getting, is extra funding into unemployment insurance. Please, contact the government if you can. Hopefully something good can come of this.


----------



## ChefMikeAson

Tues i had to lay off 64 employees and was laid off myself, hardest thing I've ever had to do. Wondering how my employees will feed there family's has really messed me up. I know we're strong ppl but this is a lot to take on.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Wartime footing we’re told? It is generally agreed that the last “wartime footing” of WWII ended the Great Depression. It seems that this “wartime footing” is creating the seeds of the next great recession. At some level jobs will become the most important consideration. I sincerely hope those making the decisions really know what they are doing.


----------



## Brian Weekley

Watched Dr Doom again this morning . It’s worth checking out his posts. He is now being interviewed worldwide as an expert on this “pandemic”. He says that 3.85 billion people are going to catch the virus worldwide over the next 1-2 years. Some areas are going to get hit worse than others (Africa and Italy). China and South Korea are amazing. Britain and the United States are deplorable and irredeemable. The world needs to help the unfortunate parts of the world.

A couple of thoughts come to mind. Who’s going to help the 160million or so Americans who catch the disease while the rest are commanded to “Shelter in Place” or preferably (implied, not stated) quarantined under threat of force. Quarantine camps? Barbed wire?

The second is that I first started collecting hampers in grade school to send to the poor unfortunate starving Africans. In 60+ years, nothing has changed, except now we send money.

I feel a bit like I did when I watched troops enter Iraq to seize WMD’s, or when my generation marched off to Vietnam to “save” the world from communism. 

I sincerely hope my feelings are wrong.


----------



## cheflife15

Brian Weekley said:


> Watched Dr Doom again this morning . It’s worth checking out his posts. He is now being interviewed worldwide as an expert on this “pandemic”. He says that 3.85 billion people are going to catch the virus worldwide over the next 1-2 years. Some areas are going to get hit worse than others (Africa and Italy). China and South Korea are amazing. Britain and the United States are deplorable and irredeemable. The world needs to help the unfortunate parts of the world.
> 
> A couple of thoughts come to mind. Who’s going to help the 160million or so Americans who catch the disease while the rest are commanded to “Shelter in Place” or preferably (implied, not stated) quarantined under threat of force. Quarantine camps? Barbed wire?
> 
> The second is that I first started collecting hampers in grade school to send to the poor unfortunate starving Africans. In 60+ years, nothing has changed, except now we send money.
> 
> I feel a bit like I did when I watched troops enter Iraq to seize WMD’s, or when my generation marched off to Vietnam to “save” the world from communism.
> 
> I sincerely hope my feelings are wrong.




I watchdd a good portion of the video, where did he mention 160 million americans getthing this virus?


----------



## Brian Weekley

Based upon his estimate that one half of the population of the world would catch the virus. Presumably one half of the population of the USA based on his calculations. Possibly will be higher because China through exercising more prudent measures has virtually “stopped” the virus and their one billion plus are now safe. 

At least that’s how I calculate it.


----------



## cheflife15

Brian Weekley said:


> Based upon his estimate that one half of the population of the world would catch the virus. Presumably one half of the population of the USA based on his calculations. Possibly will be higher because China through exercising more prudent measures has virtually “stopped” the virus and their one billion plus are now safe.
> 
> At least that’s how I calculate it.


It doesn't effect 80 percent of the people who have it so that number is highly unrealistic.


----------



## Brian Weekley

OK ... my calculations are possibly wrong.

That’s great!


----------



## ian

Raleighcook15 said:


> It doesn't effect 80 percent of the people who have it so that number is highly unrealistic.



Correct me if I’m wrong, but I think the 80% figure is the number of people who have mild symptoms. But here mild mean “not requiring hospitalization”. So potentially having a 103 fever is mild, as were @NBrewster’s symptoms.

Or maybe I’m wrong. That figure seems kinda high now... let me go check. Edit: yea, at least some sources define “mild” that way. Others say mild means “only mild pneumonia”. Anyway, mild coronavirus can be a pain....


----------



## Brian Weekley

It’s pretty difficult to determine exactly what is being said. So if your form is “mild” do you still shelter in place and quarantine? If you have a “mild” case are you still contagious?


----------



## cheflife15

ian said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong, but I think the 80% figure is the number of people who have mild symptoms. But here mild mean “not requiring hospitalization”. So potentially having a 103 fever is mild, as were @NBrewster’s symptoms.
> 
> Or maybe I’m wrong. That figure seems kinda high now... let me go check. Edit: yea, at least some sources define “mild” that way. Others say mild means “only mild pneumonia”. Anyway, mild coronavirus can be a pain....



China has a billion people and came no where near 160 million infected. Theyre already on the way to improving


----------



## cheflife15

Brian Weekley said:


> It’s pretty difficult to determine exactly what is being said. So if your form is “mild” do you still shelter in place and quarantine? If you have a “mild” case are you still contagious?


Everyone should be sheltered in place right now. Thats the only way this stops.


----------



## Brian Weekley

That’s great ... it means Dr. Doom must be wrong in his estimate that half the population of the earth is going to catch the disease. I wonder what he was thinking about.


----------



## tgfencer

ChefMikeAson said:


> Tues i had to lay off 64 employees and was laid off myself, hardest thing I've ever had to do. Wondering how my employees will feed there family's has really messed me up. I know we're strong ppl but this is a lot to take on.



I'm in Asheville too, sad to see lots of restaurants, breweries, and retail struggling here. Where do you work?


----------



## cheflife15

Brian Weekley said:


> That’s great ... it means Dr. Doom must be wrong in his estimate that half the population of the earth is going to catch the disease. I wonder what he was thinking about.


I don't either, I guess i missed that part too. Right now the world is at 300,000. Let's say that's off by 80 percent. Thats still only half a million. Thats light years away from 165 million just in the USA.


----------



## labor of love

The worst case scenarios cited by other experts in a Washington Post article suggest 1.1 million deaths in the US.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

Brian Weekley said:


> Yes ... you’re going to get sick. The vast majority won’t really notice it. Some will be really sick then they will get better. All the measures to crush the economy doesn’t mean you’re not going to get sick. ... YOU STILL WILL. All of this to “flatten the curve”. Really?


Hi Brian,

The idea here is to flatten the curve to keep the health services from being overwhelmed. Example; A few years back I had a burst appendix. Went to the hospital and got emergency surgery and came out fine. If the health services are overwhelmed otherwise healthy people will be dying while the people who are going to die soon anyway are taking up all of the hospital beds.


I, like you, am pretty fatalistic about whether changing our life style to save my old body would be at all worth it, but the flattening of the curve idea does make sense to me.


----------



## M1k3

Brian Weekley said:


> That’s great ... it means Dr. Doom must be wrong in his estimate that half the population of the earth is going to catch the disease. I wonder what he was thinking about.



More DOOM! MORE VIEWS!

Possibly? I don't know, I'm not him. Just speculating.


----------



## Brian Weekley

I agree with all of these sentiments. I just worry about those out of work with bills to pay. I guess with anything that’s unknown there will be no shortage of opinions and only time will tell. I only know that as I’ve said before I don’t want the responsibility of families ruining their lives just so that I might live a little longer .... and be able to buy a few more knives. After all that’s what life is really about. Haha!


----------



## cheflife15

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree with all of these sentiments. I just worry about those out of work with bills to pay. I guess with anything that’s unknown there will be no shortage of opinions and only time will tell. I only know that as I’ve said before I don’t want the responsibility of families ruining their lives just so that I might live a little longer .... and be able to buy a few more knives. After all that’s what life is really about. Haha!


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/health/coronavirus-young-people.amp.html

It's not just old people. A good percentage are 20 to 50 years old in the hospitals


----------



## Brian Weekley

Good point.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Doom and Gloom is part of human nature throughout history. Anyone can make the case for their point of view.

So some at risk my generation 70+ a little thinning out so what a drop in the bucket 7.7 billion people


----------



## Tim Rowland

It has hit the Hotel industry HARD!
I am the executive chef of an upscale hotel in Atlanta, Ga.
Out of 17 kitchen staff members it is down to me and I had to choose between my 2 sous chefs to only keep 1 of them and change them to an hourly wage to cover the few shifts. All other staff got laid off. 
My hotel has had cancellations of over $1 mil of business over the next 2 months.
It has been quite the somber week and tomorrow morning I will put out my final breakfast service for the the unforeseeable future.
I made a simple low country boil for our last meal during lunch today.


----------



## nevrknow

Tim Rowland said:


> It has hit the Hotel industry HARD!
> I am the executive chef of an upscale hotel in Atlanta, Ga.
> Out of 17 kitchen staff members it is down to me and I had to choose between my 2 sous chefs to only keep 1 of them and change them to an hourly wage to cover the few shifts. All other staff got laid off.
> My hotel has had cancellations of over $1 mil of business over the next 2 months.
> It has been quite the somber week and tomorrow morning I will put out my final breakfast service for the the unforeseeable future.
> I made a simple low country boil for our last meal during lunch today. View attachment 74577



Saw that myself. In Cumming ( few mins North of Atlanta) last Thursday at noon 82% occupancy. By 4pm it was down to 32%


----------



## Nagakin

So many shutdowns, I feel for the boys with nowhere to go when this is over. Our place lost 8 figures through summer, at least. I'm in a fortunate position...we throw three block parties a year that cover cost entirely. We'll bounce back. 

The majority of my peers though? Warehouse work STARTS at max kitchen pay. Trade union TRAINS for 30% more than max kitchen pay. Everything is looking greener.

It's disheartening to see incredible cooks jumping ship because one paycheck is impossible to catch up on their salaries. A lot of these people worked two jobs as is. I know these guys won't be back after tasting real money, and I wish the best for them...but hell if I won't miss them.


----------



## Tim Rowland

nevrknow said:


> Saw that myself. In Cumming ( few mins North of Atlanta) last Thursday at noon 82% occupancy. By 4pm it was down to 32%



Yeah It is crazy here in North Atlanta.
I live in Dawsonville btw, 52 mile 1 way trip to my hotel across the street from the Braves stadium.

My cooks were like family. I can only hope for the best for everyone including myself getting through this.
I have written a personalized letter of recommendation for each of them when the industry does start to come back. I had cooks who have worked at the hotel for 31 years.


----------



## M1k3




----------



## Keith Sinclair

Tim that country boil looks good are those blue Crabs? Hope this lockdown is effective so many people out of work.


----------



## Tim Rowland

Keith Sinclair said:


> Tim that country boil looks good are those blue Crabs? Hope this lockdown is effective so many people out of work.


Yes they are blue crabs from Savannah, Ga.


----------



## Michi

Raleighcook15 said:


> China has a billion people and came no where near 160 million infected. Theyre already on the way to improving


No.

Chinas biggest problem is that they have had only a few tens of thousands infected. So now, they have to figure out how to keep the other 0.9 billion or so bottled up until after we have a vaccine.


----------



## Michi

Raleighcook15 said:


> I don't either, I guess i missed that part too. Right now the world is at 300,000. Let's say that's off by 80 percent. Thats still only half a million. Thats light years away from 165 million just in the USA.


_Only_ half a million. Which double every three or four days. That's 8 million 16 days from now, and 128 million 32 days from now.

Please, if you don't understand the maths, don't comment.


----------



## cheflife15

Michi said:


> _Only_ half a million. Which double every three or four days. That's 8 million 16 days from now, and 128 million 32 days from now.
> 
> Please, if you don't understand the maths, don't comment.


I was a math major. Youre giving a number of WORLDWIDE patients. He said 168 million in the U.S.. If you cant read dont comment.


----------



## cheflife15

Michi said:


> No.
> 
> Chinas biggest problem is that they have had only a few tens of thousands infected. So now, they have to figure out how to keep the other 0.9 billion or so bottled up until after we have a vaccine.


You know 10s of thousands isn't .1 of a billion right? Lol dont ever comment so smuggly on my post mr math


----------



## ian

Raleighcook15 said:


> I was a math major. Youre giving a number of WORLDWIDE patients. He said 168 million in the U.S.. If you cant read dont comment.



I think Michi’s point is that in a situation of exponential growth, the current stats hardly even matter if the infected population is not contained. That is, you might argue that there are 10,000 people infected and the other guy might argue that there are currently 10 million, but in terms of the time needed to infect 50% of the world, these differences in initial quotas will only affect the estimates by a couple weeks or something.

That said, if the base of the exponential growth can be decreased (“flatten the curve”), 2 weeks starts to become longer, and maybe we’ll have enough time for science and facilities to catch up to the current predicament.


----------



## cheflife15

ian said:


> I think Michi’s point is that in a situation of exponential growth, the current stats hardly even matter as long as the infected population is not contained.


Yes and the point i made was china already stopped it LONG before 1/2 their population got it. Its not expanding exponentially there and thats 1/7th of the world population. If China doesnt get to even a million infected before stopping it exponentially, tell me how the usa does?


----------



## Michi

Raleighcook15 said:


> I was a math major. Youre giving a number of WORLDWIDE patients. He said 168 million in the U.S.. If you cant read dont comment.


Help me out here, please. Unless I’m mistaken, half a million today (no matter where or why) will be roughly 128 million in 32 day’s time, yes? Sixteen days after that, it will be 32.7 billion, more or less. Actually, no, it won’t. Because there are not that many people in the world.


----------



## cheflife15

Michi said:


> Help me out here, please. Unless I’m mistaken, half a million today (no matter where or why) will be roughly 128 million in 32 day’s time, yes? Sixteen days after that, it will be 32.7 billion, more or less. Actually, no, it won’t. Because there are not that many people in the world.
> 
> Denial is the best way to deal with reality,
> 
> PS: Yes, I went to university, too.


The united states isnt at 300,000. That was in the world... Like i said. Weekly said 168 million just in the usa.... World vs us... 


DB Edit: Disagree all you want. Argue all you want. But lets not get into slinging **** about each other. Clean-up on aisle 9.


----------



## Michi

Raleighcook15 said:


> If China doesnt get to even a million infected before stopping it exponentially, tell me how the usa does?


That’s a really vexing question, Because, to date, less than 1% of China’s population has been infected. One wonders how they are going to keep the other 99% uninfected…


----------



## Brian Weekley

Raleighcook15 said:


> The united states isnt at 300,000. That was in the world... Like i said. Weekly said 168 million just in the usa.... World vs us... Did they teach reading at your university?[/QUOTE



You make a very good point. Presumably Dr. Campbell’s university taught him how to write. I’ll go back and see how I misinterpreted his comments. Perhaps he meant that “half the world will catch Covid 19” EXCEPT for the United States and China. ... His words, not mine!

It seems the truth is hard come by ... which was really my point.


----------



## ian

Let’s tone it down a bit, maybe? I feel like I hardly understand what you’re arguing about anymore...

Although it’s true, probably everyone should include complete academic credentials and a full resume with every post. That would simplify things, and make discussions clearer and more pleasant to all, no?


----------



## cheflife15

Michi said:


> That’s a really vexing question, Because, to date, less than 1% of China’s population has been infected. One wonders how they are going to keep the other 99% uninfected…


Ok, so after almost 4 monthes of it being in china... And less than 1 percent has it... But you have the usa having 1/2 their entire population getting it. Ok. Yeah ill go work on my maths


ian said:


> Let’s tone it down a bit, maybe? I feel like I hardly understand what you’re arguing about anymore...
> 
> Although it’s true, probably everyone should include complete academic credentials and a full resume with every post. That would simplify things, and make discussions clearer and more pleasant to all, no?


Im not the one who started this with a condescending comment. It was stated that 168 million people (half the usa) was going to get infected. I said that's unrealistic and gave a very simple reason for it. Michi decided to tell me if i can do math dont comment, without being able to differentiate me speaking world cases vs cases in the usa. I have been nothing but polite since day one on this forum but i dont take kindly to insults from people who think .1 of a billion is 10s of thousands.


----------



## Brian Weekley

*A*greed ... no more posts for me.


----------



## ian

Raleighcook15 said:


> Ok, so after almost 4 monthes of it being in china... And less than 1 percent has it... But you have the usa having 1/2 their entire population getting it. Ok. Yeah ill go work on my maths
> 
> Im not the one who started this with a condescending comment. It was stated that 168 million people (half the usa) was going to get infected. I said that's unrealistic and gave a very simple reason for it. Michi decided to tell me if i can do math dont comment, without being able to differentiate me speaking world cases vs cases in the usa. I have been nothing but polite since day one on this forum but i dont take kindly to insults from people who think .1 of a billion is 10s of thousands.



Yea, I know you weren’t the first to draw arms, but my post wasn’t only directed at you. 

In any case, in my well considered opinion as a professional mathematician with significant academic credentials, I can tell you that I have no freakin idea how this will play out, and that I prefer to trust the experts who’ve studied this deeply. Most of them seem to say that a large proportion of the world will get it, and I don’t have sufficient expertise to argue against them. Any argument that is made on KKF will likely have a million holes in it, because we have neither the data nor the expertise to analyze it.


----------



## stringer

Nagakin said:


> So many shutdowns, I feel for the boys with nowhere to go when this is over. Our place lost 8 figures through summer, at least. I'm in a fortunate position...we throw three block parties a year that cover cost entirely. We'll bounce back.
> 
> The majority of my peers though? Warehouse work STARTS at max kitchen pay. Trade union TRAINS for 30% more than max kitchen pay. Everything is looking greener.
> 
> It's disheartening to see incredible cooks jumping ship because one paycheck is impossible to catch up on their salaries. A lot of these people worked two jobs as is. I know these guys won't be back after tasting real money, and I wish the best for them...but hell if I won't miss them.



I'm pretty sure my culinary career is done. I've been telling myself it is time to retire for years.


Raleighcook15 said:


> Yes and the point i made was china already stopped it LONG before 1/2 their population got it. Its no expanding exponentially there and thats 1/7th of the world population. If China doesnt get to even a million infected before stopping it exponentially, tell me how the usa does?



China stopped it by putting 80% of their population on lock down. Most of them still are on lockdown. They haven't stopped it just paused, or more likely slowed it. Coming out of this lockdown will be tricky since large parts of the population still haven't been exposed.

South Korea is a better model to emulate. They never went on lockdown but did hardcore testing and contact tracing across broad swaths of the population. It's still slowly making it's way through the population, but at a rate that their healthcare infrastructure can endure.

In the United States we are going largely with the Italian model of hoping it goes away. That isn't working out that great for them and their population has much better access to a much better healthcare system. The question is not whether 40-70% of the world is exposed to this thing over the next 2-3 years. That's a given. So we must limit the rate until we have antivirals and vaccines and more PPE and ventilators. We've shutdown the economy which hurts. But we still haven't limited movement or put into place broad testing.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> I'm pretty sure my culinary career is done. I've been telling myself it is time to retire for years.



Surprised to hear it. What are you thinking about for the future?


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> Surprised to hear it. What are you thinking about for the future?



I had already been planning an exit but staying in the industry. Like doing some kind of consulting. I can't do 12 hour days on my feet anymore. I even had an interview scheduled this week. But they called and said that they were freezing hiring until after the coronavirus settles down. So now I'm expanding my horizons.


----------



## ian

Good luck in the search, whenever it becomes possible to resume it. I’m 37, and the thought of 12 hr days on my feet is already inconceivable to me. Then again, my tendons are those of a 60 yr old...


----------



## lowercasebill

No comment on stats. However China and Hong Kong have expelled foreign journalists , tried to hack U.S. gov't computers, blamed the U.S. for giving it to the Chinese. They have a purposeful disinformation campaign. I would take anything they say with a flake of Maldon


----------



## stringer

ian said:


> Good luck in the search, whenever it becomes possible to resume it. I’m 37, and the thought of 12 hr days on my feet is already inconceivable to me. Then again, my tendons are those of a 60 yr old...



I was born with double club feet. I've battled hammer toes, bone spurs, neuromas, stress fractures, arthritic ankles, and there was that one time I boiled my feet and had to get skin grafts. The latest round of treatment involved getting injections of dehydrated alcohol in an attempt to permanently anesthetize a neuroma every two weeks for 3 months. It didn't really work. And I'm 38 and not getting younger.


----------



## ian

stringer said:


> I was born with double club feet. I've battled hammer toes, bone spurs, neuromas, stress fractures, arthritic ankles, and there was that one time I boiled my feet and had to get skin grafts. The latest round of treatment involved getting injections of dehydrated alcohol in an attempt to permanently anesthetize a neuroma every two weeks for 3 months. It didn't really work. And I'm 38 and not getting younger.



Ouch. You may take the cake here. I’ve had tendon injuries, each of them taking multiple years to heal, from

1) rock climbing (elbows)
2) pool (rotator cuff)
3) tennis (elbows, groin, rotator cuff)
4) weights (knee)
5) sharpening (elbow again)
6) running (feet)

And I haven’t been able to type at length for 13 years now, due to severe wrist tendinitis from playing violin, which I used to do semiprofessionally and now cannot do at all. I voice dictate most things nowadays.

At least my current job isn’t very physical...

Perhaps we should start a “name your ailment” thread.


----------



## Dc2123

On a brighter note, not so bright note. 



Can’t escape it even in my own home


----------



## labor of love

As nice as the South Korean model sounds, it’s likely way too late in the game to emulate what their doing. Considering our population vs theirs, our population density, the level of exposure...I dunno.

Ultimately the spread of the infection in the US comes down to how seriously our population wishes to take it and what measures the government wants to take.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Many don't know that measles killed quite a few in Samoa some months back. Pacific Islanders and Native Americans had no resistance to European strains took a heavy toll. Now the strains are coming out of Asia to the rest of a very connected world.


----------



## nonoyes

Came here just to see if there was a thread on the hurt. Man, I feel so bad for restaurant/hospitality professionals. Others, too, almost all stores and many other businesses are shut down where I'm at. I don't have the science pedigree or enough inside data to say what's right or wrong, and I'm like, yes, of course we should shelter in place and shut everything possible down for a while...but holy cow. You all are so important to our lives, I don't know what to say. Wish everyone peace and luck.


----------



## CiderBear

Keith Sinclair said:


> Many don't know that measles killed quite a few in Samoa some months back. Pacific Islanders and Native Americans had no resistance to European strains took a heavy toll. Now the strains are coming out of Asia to the rest of a very connected world.



Correct me if I'm wrong... isn't there a measles vaccine?

Last I was in Samoa, there was a dengue outbreak, and the villages did not handle it well


----------



## Michi

CiderBear said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong... isn't there a measles vaccine?


Yes, there is. But vaccination rates in Samoa were extremely low.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Samoa_measles_outbreak


----------



## M1k3

Wasn't American Samoa even worse?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

There are people even in mainland America who don't get vaccines for various reasons. It puts them at risk. 

Smallpox probably has killed more humans than any other virus.

Sars, AIDS, Ebola most come from animals like bats, birds, pigs, monkeys. Rural areas in close proximity to animals.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

M1k3 said:


> Wasn't American Samoa even worse?



No American Samoa had high vaccine rates.

There was anti vaccine non scientist on social media. Misinformation like what goes in rest of the world.


----------



## M1k3

Kennedy?


----------



## CiderBear

Keith Sinclair said:


> No American Samoa had high vaccine rates.
> 
> There was anti vaccine non scientist on social media. Misinformation like what goes in rest of the world.



Oh God now I'm remembering that Samoan rugby player's wife


----------



## labor of love

A very old, grumpy man walked in today, said he didn’t like the Togo food he ordered a week ago and wanted a refund. I politely explained to him that I couldn’t do that. He proceeds to scream that the customer is always right in front of other customers. Then he calls the police. The police arrive, and I cooked the guy an order of fries and got him out the door.
People are losing their minds with this corona stuff.


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> A very old, grumpy man walked in today, said he didn’t like the Togo food he ordered a week ago and wanted a refund. I politely explained to him that I couldn’t do that. He proceeds to scream that the customer is always right in front of other customers. Then he calls the police. The police arrive, and I cooked the guy an order of fries and got him out the door.
> People are losing their minds with this corona stuff.



If I was a cop and somebody called me out for that sort of stupid situation, they’d be in for a rude surprise.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> A very old, grumpy man walked in today, said he didn’t like the Togo food he ordered a week ago and wanted a refund. I politely explained to him that I couldn’t do that. He proceeds to scream that the customer is always right in front of other customers. Then he calls the police. The police arrive, and I cooked the guy an order of fries and got him out the door.
> People are losing their minds with this corona stuff.


i would have just grabbed him by the collar and thrown him out. i def cant deal with stupid f*cks like that without getting fired.


----------



## labor of love

I still think I won this chess match, at the end of it this ahole has to wait about 90min for a side of fries.


----------



## panda

it offends me that this d*ckwad even thought to try to pull that sh*t. and then call the police? that makes no sense, maybe call police on himself for disturbing the peace..


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> I still think I won this chess match, at the end of it this ahole has to wait about 90min for a side of fries.


That's what he wants you to think. He's working the long con... he's in it for the onion rings.


----------



## tgfencer

labor of love said:


> I still think I won this chess match, at the end of it this ahole has to wait about 90min for a side of fries.



I once had a guy complain and return a steak for being cold after it sat on his plate untouched in front of him for 20 minutes while he chatted on his phone during a dinner service. Funnily enough the kitchen was suddenly ‘backed up’ and it took me 30mins to get his nice, new, hot and considerably smaller steak plated and sent out to be served.


----------



## labor of love

Also, I had to let go of a server today. She was using a manager code to comp food and pocket the cash.
I know it’s hard out there, but stealing from an employer that’s doing the best they can to give you shifts is not the way.
So sad.


----------



## daveb

Put up new schedules today. So far getting everyone hours, put in a couple cleaning shifts that I shouldn't need.

Had a cook threaten to quit if they didn't get the next weekend off. Drew her a map and when she asked what it was I said she could follow it to the door. As best I can tell the four cooks working in my building are the only cooks working in that zip code.


----------



## panda

daveb said:


> Put up new schedules today. So far getting everyone hours, put in a couple cleaning shifts that I shouldn't need.
> 
> Had a cook threaten to quit if they didn't get the next weekend off. Drew her a map and when she asked what it was I said she could follow it to the door. As best I can tell the four cooks working in my building are the only cooks working in that zip code.


should have just said you can have this weekend off and every weekend off after that, the weekdays you can have off also. bye, felicia.


----------



## labor of love

I’m having a similar problem but not quite as severe. Staff is trying everything to get out of work or leave early...I’m like you realize it might be a good idea to have money coming in right now, right?


----------



## panda

let them go, plenty of people would gladly take their jobs


----------



## labor of love

Oh I am. I have plenty of free agents I can add to the roster.


----------



## panda

kyle allen?


----------



## YumYumSauce

Lowkey jealous. Would rather work than lounge around all day not being able to do anything.


----------



## daveb

Most of my crew (any crew) has no idea that money grows on the work tree - it doesn't grow on the money tree.


----------



## Luftmensch

stringer said:


> I'm pretty sure my culinary career is done. I've been telling myself it is time to retire for years.



Geeze.... I am sorry @stringer. That is stressful. You seem like a considerate chap! Im sure you'll bounce into something worthwile.



stringer said:


> I've battled hammer toes, bone spurs, neuromas, stress fractures, arthritic ankles, and there was that one time I boiled my feet and had to get skin grafts. The latest round of treatment involved getting injections of dehydrated alcohol in an attempt to permanently anesthetize a neuroma every two weeks for 3 months. It didn't really work.



**** me!  That sounds excruciating! Wow... that sounds painful to live with. I hope you aren't in constant agony. I can see why you wouldn't want to be on your feet all day.

Would have been nice if you could have plotted an orderly transition out. The shock to the market is a bad way to go out


----------



## birdsfan

I have the same problem. That's why they wisely keep me back in the kitchen, away from customers where I can cook the food in peace. then when I get some special request that flies in the face of all culinary good sense, my torrent of profanity can flow unnoticed


----------



## ian

birdsfan said:


> I have the same problem. That's why they wisely keep me back in the kitchen, away from customers where I can cook the food in peace. then when I get some special request that flies in the face of all culinary good sense, my torrent of profanity can flow unnoticed



You speak with such eloquence. The front of the house is poorer without you.


----------



## AT5760

Those of you that are still open, is the take-out delivery business doing well? Some places in my area are giving me 2 hour pickup times for carry out. Good sign for them I hope.


----------



## YumYumSauce

daveb said:


> Most of my crew (any crew) has no idea that money grows on the work tree - it doesn't grow on the money tree.



Its a simple concept ha. When its slow I try to keep myself busy. Its a chance to learn a new station too. Besides I'd rather keep myself busy than have someone else keep me busy. My chefs have stopped me to send me home before.


----------



## birdsfan

ian said:


> You speak with such eloquence. The front of the house is poorer without you.



Thank you Ian, you are too kind. Unfortunately it take more than eloquence to deal with some ornery guests. It requires patience, which sometimes is not a strong suit.


----------



## birdsfan

AT5760 said:


> Those of you that are still open, is the take-out delivery business doing well? Some places in my area are giving me 2 hour pickup times for carry out. Good sign for them I hope.



My place is trying to do take out in place of sit down service. It is not doing great. At least not well enough to bring us all back. The owner/chef is able to keep up with it. Take out was just never a big part of our model. Businesses that had previously established strong take out traffic are probably thriving now, because customers who replied on them in the past have a much greater need now.

Hopefully other spots are having more luck.


----------



## M1k3

As far as I understand, the Keeping Workers Paid and Employed Act has been rolled into the CARES Act

https://www.natlawreview.com/article/small-business-relief-cares-act


----------



## ChefMikeAson

tgfencer said:


> I'm in Asheville too, sad to see lots of restaurants, breweries, and retail struggling here. Where do you work?


I'm the head chef at bouchon. So many places aren't making enough on delivery/to-go to keep the doors open. After this is over the landscape here will be forever changed.


----------



## cheflife15

Found out this morning my old chef passed on. Floyd Cardoz passed from coronavirus at 59. This is insane.


----------



## tgfencer

ChefMikeAson said:


> I'm the head chef at bouchon. So many places aren't making enough on delivery/to-go to keep the doors open. After this is over the landscape here will be forever changed.



It will be. I was talking to Mike at Zebulon Brewing in Weaverville the other day before they closed and he said he and most of the small brewers in town probably had about 2-3 months max before they hit the point of no return, so I imagine restaurants are probably in that time-frame or shorter given the meager profit margins. Without all the restaurants and beer, it will be interesting to see how the city recovers. At least Asheville is a thriving enough place that new enterprises will probably pop back up eventually.


----------



## tgfencer

Raleighcook15 said:


> Found out this morning my old chef passed on. Floyd Cardoz passed from coronavirus at 59. This is insane.



Sorry to hear that, my condolences. I literally just watched the Ugly Delicious episode featuring him on Monday. He seemed like a genuine and positively impactful person.


----------



## cheflife15

tgfencer said:


> Sorry to hear that, my condolences. I literally just watched the Ugly Delicious episode featuring him on Monday. He seemed like a genuine and positively impactful person.


He was an amazing guy. I worked for him for years. Had such a good sense of humor and at the same time demanded respect. He was a mentor for sure.


----------



## birdsfan

Raleighcook15 said:


> Found out this morning my old chef passed on. Floyd Cardoz passed from coronavirus at 59. This is insane.



My sympathies RaleighCook. My ex lives in Johnston county and she said there haven't been that many cases down there yet. Looks like most of them are in Durham and Wake though. Stay safe!


----------



## cheflife15

birdsfan said:


> My sympathies RaleighCook. My ex lives in Johnston county and she said there haven't been that many cases down there yet. Looks like most of them are in Durham and Wake though. Stay safe!


I wish i could actually change my name here. I moved to nj about 3 years ago with my girlfriend. Shes a nurse, so this is even more terrifying. Njs become a hub because people seem to enjoy continuously going out. Its insane. Hopefully you all stay safe as well.


----------



## ian

Raleighcook15 said:


> I wish i could actually change my name here.



Contact Angie if you actually want to do so. My name used to be different.

So sorry to hear about your chef. Be well.


----------



## daveb

"Cook Formerly known as Raleigh" is available as user name. As is "Jersey(it doesn't all suck)15". You could come up with others. Angie would prob do it if you ask nice. I'm not smart enough.


----------



## cheflife15

Done


----------



## soigne_west

cheflife15 said:


> Done



welcome to the forums cheflife15... jkjk


----------



## ian

cheflife15 said:


> Done



Woah. Even though I promoted this, it'll take me some time to acclimate. Too weird. *heart pounding*


----------



## birdsfan

I liked FormerlyKnownAsRaleighChef as DaveB suggested a little better. I could even envision an iconic symbol, something like a twisted knife and spatula kind of merged together....


----------



## Chuckles

I am still operating with a skeleton crew. Wanted to update that the carrot farmer I mentioned in my previous post that had an excess of 10,000 pounds of product posted about it on Facebook and has since sold out. At least a bit of good news in this mess.


----------



## ian

Chuckles said:


> I am still operating with a skeleton crew. Wanted to update that the carrot farmer I mentioned in my previous post that had an excess of 10,000 pounds of product posted about it on Facebook and has since sold out. At least a bit of good news in this mess.



Bet it was KKFers that bought them all. I'd been wanting to contribute to the carrot wedge test thread for days, and to test a Wat I've been regrinding, but carrots were just too precious in my house. Finally got a big bag some and now it feels (inaccurately) like the world is in order again.


----------



## Michi

So, what does one do with 2 kg of finely sliced carrot?

Here is one option I'm aware of:

https://www.taste.com.au/recipes/carrot-cake-3/58531339-dfb0-4596-838f-9113fa39c271

You'd have to put the carrots through a food processor after slicing them all first


----------



## labor of love

Michi said:


> So, what does one do with 2 kg of finely sliced carrot?


Carrot juice?


----------



## Michi

labor of love said:


> Carrot juice?


Let's say I'm one of those people who _hate_ carrot juice  Any other options?


----------



## parbaked

Carrot Cake!


----------



## Michi

parbaked said:


> Carrot Cake!


Yes, I remembered that one a second after I posted and edited my post.

Is there such a thing as carrot soup? Carrot pie? It works with pumpkin…


----------



## labor of love

Carrot, ginger, turmeric smoothie?


----------



## Chuckles

Roasted carrot and fennel mash. It goes over pretty well.

https://www.idratherbeachef.com/roasted-carrots-fennel-puree/

That recipe calls for coconut milk. It’s really good with browned butter too.

I also do a veggie burger with them. You can make the patties and then freeze them. Of course it helps if you actually like veggie burgers.


----------



## ian

Carrot soufflé, y’all.


----------



## Michi

Great suggestions! Let's keep it going. The carrots from all those videos have to go somewhere!


----------



## ian

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...for-test-cut-carrots-and-other-produce.44938/

actually, I see that you participated in this thread, @Michi.


----------



## daveb

The different uses of carrots is perhaps not germane to the subject at hand. Don't want to crash the party, just thinking of a lot of cooks that will be getting their last paycheck Fri and a lot of restaurants that won't be worked at again. 

I say that knowing that after a dozen posts, most threads have left the station but how many threads do we need about effin carrots?


----------



## Michi

ian said:


> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...for-test-cut-carrots-and-other-produce.44938/
> 
> actually, I see that you participated in this thread, @Michi.


Dang, I totally forgot, my apologies!


----------



## CiderBear

daveb said:


> The different uses of carrots is perhaps not germane to the subject at hand. Don't want to crash the party, just thinking of a lot of cooks that will be getting their last paycheck Fri and a lot of restaurants that won't be worked at again.
> 
> I say that knowing that after a dozen posts, most threads have left the station but how many threads do we need about effin carrots?



Couldn't agree more. Thank you, Dave. As the person who started of both those carrot threads, I feel like I should be able to tell people to please use those 2 threads instead of spamming this one intended for cooks who want to provide and receive support from others.

My heart goes out to everyone in the restaurant industry who got laid off or had their hours cut to essentially zero. I'm so sorry there's not much I can do to help. I don't make enough to order delivery everyday - and even if I do, it would still be a drop in the bucket. I am so sorry.


----------



## Up_dog128

I cook for/cater large events, primarily for educational non profits, so yeah, you can do the math there. But I've pinched many a penny and have savings to fall back on, thankfully. 


tgfencer said:


> It will be. I was talking to Mike at Zebulon Brewing in Weaverville the other day before they closed and he said he and most of the small brewers in town probably had about 2-3 months max before they hit the point of no return, so I imagine restaurants are probably in that time-frame or shorter given the meager profit margins. Without all the restaurants and beer, it will be interesting to see how the city recovers. At least Asheville is a thriving enough place that new enterprises will probably pop back up eventually.


The bill that passed the Senate last night allows for extending loans to small businesses, without personal guarantee or collateral, and a good number of which may qualify for forgiveness. Also big tax breaks for business. Looks like we'll also all be getting 1200 dollars, and the unemployment provisions of the bill seem pretty great (they even extend to independent contractors, like me!) Let's not give up hope yet. It's these trying times that remind us of the generosity that we're all capable of, and show us the goodness that people can dig up out of themselves when others are in need. 
I'm in Asheville, too, btw. Be fun to get together and play with knives sometime @tgfencer @ChefMikeAson


----------



## M1k3

We're closed. 

Applied to Whole Foods


----------



## cheflife15

M1k3 said:


> We're closed.
> 
> Applied to Whole Foods


Sorry to hear that. Maybe collect unemployment for a few months. They're adding 600 a week as part of this stimulus plan.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> We're closed.
> 
> Applied to Whole Foods



 so sorry to hear it.


----------



## M1k3

I applied for unemployment the day they announced we were to start takeout/delivery only. 

In the meantime, Whole Foods is paying an extra $2/hr right now, plus skipping the 1.5x overtime and doing 2x. 

Just trying all my options to stay afloat.


----------



## M1k3

P.S. Anyone looking to hire someone that can cook, sharpen knives, has retail experience and is pretty good with computers?


----------



## cheflife15

M1k3 said:


> P.S. Anyone looking to hire someone that can cook, sharpen knives, has retail experience and is pretty good with computers?


I wish you best regardless. Curious, where are you located?


----------



## M1k3

Los Angeles (San Pedro/L.A. Harbor). Right next to where the Navy Ship Mercy will be docked.


----------



## M1k3

Talked with the Executive Chef. He says he can't get any servers to work. I offered to work FoH. We'll see what him and the GM decide.


----------



## M1k3

I tried contacting my Executive Chef yesterday, no response. Contacted Head Chef. He says maybe this weekend opening. Maybe. Possibly.

Unemployment got approved. First payment released. Waiting on debit card. Curious where the $600/week federal bonus is though...

Cleaned my backpack out. I was able to divide the inside big pocket into 2 smaller pockets.
Now I have 4 pockets.
They are occupied by SP 120, SG 500, SP 2k and A balsa strop loaded with 1 micron diamond paste.

Main compartment has a stone holder. Ziploc bag with a bottle of mineral oil and a rag. I have a another Ziploc for my "towel stone holder mat". And yet another Ziploc with a few clean dry shop towels. Another Ziploc for my sandpaper (220-1.5k grit) and cork. And half a box of those cool looking disposable black poly gloves. Also some cardboard scraps and blue painters tape for makeshift sayas.

Going to offer to sharpen knives for whatever restaurants are open around town in-house or pickup/dropoff.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> I tried contacting my Executive Chef yesterday, no response. Contacted Head Chef. He says maybe this weekend opening. Maybe. Possibly.
> 
> Unemployment got approved. First payment released. Waiting on debit card. Curious where the $600/week federal bonus is though...
> 
> Cleaned my backpack out. I was able to divide the inside big pocket into 2 smaller pockets.
> Now I have 4 pockets.
> They are occupied by SP 120, SG 500, SP 2k and A balsa strop loaded with 1 micron diamond paste.
> 
> Main compartment has a stone holder. Ziploc bag with a bottle of mineral oil and a rag. I have a another Ziploc for my "towel stone holder mat". And yet another Ziploc with a few clean dry shop towels. Another Ziploc for my sandpaper (220-1.5k grit) and cork. And half a box of those cool looking disposable black poly gloves. Also some cardboard scraps and blue painters tape for makeshift sayas.
> 
> Going to offer to sharpen knives for whatever restaurants are open around town in-house or pickup/dropoff.



Hope you find some takers. Good luck, and be well.


----------



## labor of love

M1k3 said:


> I tried contacting my Executive Chef yesterday, no response. Contacted Head Chef. He says maybe this weekend opening. Maybe. Possibly.
> 
> Unemployment got approved. First payment released. Waiting on debit card. Curious where the $600/week federal bonus is though...
> 
> Cleaned my backpack out. I was able to divide the inside big pocket into 2 smaller pockets.
> Now I have 4 pockets.
> They are occupied by SP 120, SG 500, SP 2k and A balsa strop loaded with 1 micron diamond paste.
> 
> Main compartment has a stone holder. Ziploc bag with a bottle of mineral oil and a rag. I have a another Ziploc for my "towel stone holder mat". And yet another Ziploc with a few clean dry shop towels. Another Ziploc for my sandpaper (220-1.5k grit) and cork. And half a box of those cool looking disposable black poly gloves. Also some cardboard scraps and blue painters tape for makeshift sayas.
> 
> Going to offer to sharpen knives for whatever restaurants are open around town in-house or pickup/dropoff.


Sounds like a good stone progression for house knives/low hrc stuff.
I myself went through and sharpened our house knives+6 globals the other day.
I used sigma 240, cerax 320, shapton 1k+hayabusa strop and got solid results.


----------



## M1k3

I tried to have the biggest variety while just having necessities. I was going to replace the SP 2k with a King 1k/6k combo. But splash and go won out. I hope to make a few bucks, but, I intend on showing support and making connections. 

Higher management/owners at my work are, to say it politely, lacking.


----------



## labor of love

With chipped tips and bent tips I really wanted to start w the 220-240 grit. Just to grind out whatever remained from the damage and reform a tip little bit. 
Shapton sounds like a good finisher to me. Non knife people are impressed by the shiny edge. Lol


----------



## M1k3

labor of love said:


> Non knife people are impressed by the shiny edge. Lol



Maybe I should switch the SP2k for SG4k? Moar shinees!


----------



## labor of love

Lol. Shapton 2k is sufficient-especially for people that may still open cans with their knives.
I went overboard using hayabusa (4K) because I was just looking to pass the time. Work is slow.


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Unemployment got approved. First payment released. Waiting on debit card. Curious where the $600/week federal bonus is though...



When did you file and did you have to set up caljobs and claim income etc?


----------



## CiderBear

It's crazy. A couple of pretty impossible to dine in at without a reservation 4 weeks out in DC (Maydan, Anju, The Dabney, etc) started doing take out only... and I heard it's still impossible to get. Friend said she had to call Dabney 20+ times to put in a Togo order. Both Maydan and Anju are doing this "if you want to place a pickup order for dinner, please put your information starting at X in the morning. We will call you to let you know if/ when to pick your food up"

I guess this might be some Washingtonian's only chance of trying out Anju for the next year or so, so people are going a tad crazy (as usual)


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> When did you file and did you have to set up caljobs and claim income etc?



I filed the 16th, the first day we had to switch to takeout/delivery. Yes and yes. I worked 3 out my normal 6 shifts that week. No shifts after.


----------



## cheflife15

M1k3 said:


> I filed the 16th, the first day we had to switch to takeout/delivery. Yes and yes. I worked 3 out my normal 6 shifts that week. No shifts after.


I'm curious when the 600 bonus will hit. Checks go out in 3 weeks or so, maybe that same time frame.


----------



## soigne_west

www.wsj.com/amp/articles/bigger-unemployment-payments-to-reach-states-this-week-labor-secretary-says-11585656499

says the extra $600 should start this week... we’ll see.


----------



## panda

dude, all you need is a gesshin 600 edge on house knives... i just put a chosera 400 edge and that's it!!


----------



## M1k3

What if I encounter decent to good knives? It's either 500, or 2k with the possibility of a few passes on the strop. But I'm sure the 500 will see the most use.

P.S. I'm using what I got. I don't have a huge collection, yet.


----------



## labor of love

The thing is with some of these $20-40 beater knives you actually can put a nice edge on them. I certainly did. But it will be gone very quick. Kinda pointless to go w too much refinement. 
I’m sure this has already been discussed dozens of times but even like global and wusties prob not even worth it to go past 2k.


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> The thing is with some of these $20-40 beater knives you actually can put a nice edge on them. I certainly did. But it will be gone very quick. Kinda pointless to go w too much refinement.
> I’m sure this has already been discussed dozens of times but even like global and wusties prob not even worth it to go past 2k.


not even worth it to go past 500


----------



## soigne_west

This reminds me of the IRD cook at my last job, had the thickest Pakistani Damascus Etsy junk knife and thought it was just the coolest thing. Wondered why he could never get it sharp though.


----------



## panda

i once found an old stock of brand new dexter 10" knives so i reground 4 or 5 of them to be good cutters. well the cooks quickly destroyed them and did not maintain well at all so i said the hell with it and stopped maintaining geometry on them.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I genuinely do not mind sharpening dexters. Easier than Victorinox. Honestly I like dexter more than globals even haha.


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> Cleaned my backpack out. I was able to divide the inside big pocket into 2 smaller pockets.
> Now I have 4 pockets.
> They are occupied by SP 120, SG 500, SP 2k and A balsa strop loaded with 1 micron diamond paste.
> 
> Main compartment has a stone holder. Ziploc bag with a bottle of mineral oil and a rag. I have a another Ziploc for my "towel stone holder mat". And yet another Ziploc with a few clean dry shop towels. Another Ziploc for my sandpaper (220-1.5k grit) and cork. And half a box of those cool looking disposable black poly gloves. Also some cardboard scraps and blue painters tape for makeshift sayas.



That is some bug-out bag you got there... dunno... I would have found room for a med-kit, more water and non-perishables. Each to their own... 


Hey man... Sorry things are rocky. Really glad you are getting the payments coming through!


----------



## M1k3

I suppose it is. Just put the knife roll in. The payments aren't much without the bonus pay, but, it's better than $0.


----------



## Up_dog128

So, here I was all setup to run a dining hall for NC State this summer, it so I thought. Then covid=no summer school; no surprise there. The surprise comes yesterday, when I start trying to figure out unemployment, only to be informed by NCSU that they hadn't yet completed the paperwork for the hiring, meaning now I might not be able to get unemployment. ***

Side note: I find that when I get the edge too fine on stainless (even Wustof and zwilling), it seems to roll over faster than when I leave it at 1k. Aww man, funk dat


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> I suppose it is. Just put the knife roll in. The payments aren't much without the bonus pay, but, it's better than $0.



I suspect there not going to pay the $600 retroactively as to when the bill was passed. I'm hoping it will start with the upcoming weeks.


----------



## M1k3

Sorry to hear that @Up_dog128 .

I just hope the bonus kicks in by my next payment...

Got a 'virtual interview' with Whole Foods.

I still haven't heard anything from my Executive Chef about work. But he's posting stuff on Instagram


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Sorry to hear that @Up_dog128 .
> 
> I just hope the bonus kicks in by my next payment...
> 
> Got a 'virtual interview' with Whole Foods.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from my Executive Chef about work. But he's posting stuff on Instagram


id have a job for you if you were on this coast! i hate my current sous that i inhereted, want to replace him lol


----------



## M1k3

Thanks! If things go totally south though...

I sharpened some knives. Mostly Dexter's and the such. 2 Shun's also... But made a connection with a French Bistro.


----------



## Luftmensch

For an overseas observer here... is the US east coast shedding more hospitality jobs than the west coast?


----------



## cheflife15

panda said:


> id have a job for you if you were on this coast! i hate my current sous that i inhereted, want to replace him lol


Where are you located ? Just curious .


----------



## M1k3

I don't know about the percentage of people, but, the east coast is more densely populated than the west coast.


----------



## panda

cheflife15 said:


> Where are you located ? Just curious .


north part of miami


----------



## Luftmensch

M1k3 said:


> I don't know about the percentage of people, but, the east coast is more densely populated than the west coast.



True! I was wondering if there was a secondary effect? Not just sheer numbers?

For instance, are the East-coast states handling the pandemic any differently (California tends to be very progressive)? Or do they have different regulatory conditions that makes businesses more resilient?


... Just curious as an outsider!


----------



## CiderBear

panda said:


> north part of miami



When all of this craziness is over and I visit Miami, will you feed me Chef Panda?


----------



## Luftmensch

CiderBear said:


> When all of this craziness is over and I visit Miami, will you feed me Chef Panda?



I hear his speciality is stir-fried bamboo shoots


----------



## panda

CiderBear said:


> When all of this craziness is over and I visit Miami, will you feed me Chef Panda?


i will get you hella drunk in brickell


----------



## CiderBear

panda said:


> i will get you hella drunk in brickell



Deal


----------



## panda

Luftmensch said:


> I hear his speciality is stir-fried bamboo shoots


i appreciate the joke, but i absolutely detest bamboo shoots, the smell of it grosses me out. i always ask to remove it when ever i order ramen.


----------



## CiderBear

panda said:


> i appreciate the joke, but i absolutely detest bamboo shoots, the smell of it grosses me out. i always ask to remove it when ever i order ramen.



Urine? Bamboo shoot? What's the difference cause I can't tell


----------



## daveb

panda said:


> i will get you hella drunk in brickell



I want in. Finally a reason to cross the state.


----------



## Luftmensch

panda said:


> i appreciate the joke, but i absolutely detest bamboo shoots, the smell of it grosses me out. i always ask to remove it when ever i order ramen.



Fair call . I am ambivalent about it at best..... be careful branching out though, you need to keep your energy levels up:



> Bamboo contains very little nutritional value so pandas must eat 12-38kg every day to meet their energy needs.
> 
> But they do branch out, with about 1% of their diet comprising other plants and even meat. While they are almost entirely vegetarian, pandas will sometimes hunt for pikas and other small rodents.
> 
> Indeed, as members of the bear family, giant pandas possess the digestive system of a carnivore, although they have evolved to depend almost entirely on bamboo.


[1]


----------



## panda

never eaten a pikachu before, might as well give it a try.


----------



## M1k3

Still not back to work, but I did sharpen 3 knives today for money. And it wasn't Monopoly money.


----------



## soigne_west

Still not working either, my boss had these hats made


----------



## daveb

I like your boss already.


----------



## stringer

I have been off for 6 weeks. This is the longest I have been out of the kitchen in 15 years. Some things I've noticed:
I've gained 15 pounds even though I eat half as much.
My feet don't hurt.
I sleep a lot less but am still less tired.
My fingernails actually get long enough to need trimming.
My knife callouses are all gone.
I am having way fewer nightmares and night terrors.
I nonetheless will never not miss it.


----------



## M1k3

I've put on 10 pounds, callouses almost gone and less sleep also.. it's weird. I don't like it.


----------



## daveb

I don't know if unemployment is covering your needs - hope it is. The healthcare industry is begging for cooks. Feeding residents, patients and the care staff. It's not exciting but allows some creativity. And the hours are set. Feel free to contact me if anyone would like more info.


----------



## M1k3

Unemployment is covering my needs, luckily. Been doing the sharpening to keep occupied and earn some extra pocket money. And I can only sharpen my own knives so many times. Message coming your way.


----------



## soigne_west

I should be getting my first unemployment money here real soon. Luckily I had some money stashed away. Can relate to everything above. Also, my sleep schedule has gotten pretty f’ed up. Up WAY too late. Miss work. Also different parts of my body ache now, I think it’s due to turning into a couch potato.


----------



## ian

Something in your comment made me look up cooking video games. I had no idea there were so many.

“In _Diner Dash_, players have to seat and serve customers, as well as clean tables in a timely manner. In _Cooking Dash,_ players get to be the chef, as a cooking reality television show leaves Flo's diner and other restaurants in Diner Town without chefs! _Cake Mania_ follows Jill as she uses her skill for baking in her very own bakery. The gameplay is the same in all the games: fulfill customers' orders correctly and in a timely manner to earn money. _Battle Chef Brigade_ is probably the strangest of the cooking games on this list. Taking place in a fantasy realm called Victusia, players follow the characters Mina and Thrash, as they vie to join the elite ranks of the Battle Chef Brigade, who take down the deadly monsters of Victusia and turn them into delicious meals. Though _Good Pizza, Great Pizza_ is a cooking game that only deals with one type of dish (if it wasn't obvious enough), it's still an enjoyable and challenging game. The object of the game is to fulfill each customer's orders in the most financially beneficial way and upgrade their pizza shop.”

Etc...

I can’t imagine what it must be like to have your life change so suddenly. Sympathies to all of you.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Something in your comment made me look up cooking video games. I had no idea there were so many.
> 
> “In _Diner Dash_, players have to seat and serve customers, as well as clean tables in a timely manner. In _Cooking Dash,_ players get to be the chef, as a cooking reality television show leaves Flo's diner and other restaurants in Diner Town without chefs! _Cake Mania_ follows Jill as she uses her skill for baking in her very own bakery. The gameplay is the same in all the games: fulfill customers' orders correctly and in a timely manner to earn money. _Battle Chef Brigade_ is probably the strangest of the cooking games on this list. Taking place in a fantasy realm called Victusia, players follow the characters Mina and Thrash, as they vie to join the elite ranks of the Battle Chef Brigade, who take down the deadly monsters of Victusia and turn them into delicious meals. Though _Good Pizza, Great Pizza_ is a cooking game that only deals with one type of dish (if it wasn't obvious enough), it's still an enjoyable and challenging game. The object of the game is to fulfill each customer's orders in the most financially beneficial way and upgrade their pizza shop.”
> 
> Etc...
> 
> I can’t imagine what it must be like to have your life change so suddenly. Sympathies to all of you.



Do you have an Xbox or PS4? If yes, get Overcooked.


----------



## daveb

I've seen "Overcooked". If I was a gamer, (so not a gamer) I would do this.


----------



## M1k3

It's a great game to play with my 6 and 4 year old grandsons.


----------



## panda

didnt know knife callouses will eventually go away. they've kinda become permanent on my hands. even while on vacation for 2 weeks they've remained..


----------



## ian

panda said:


> didnt know knife callouses will eventually go away. they've kinda become permanent on my hands. even while on vacation for 2 weeks they've remained..



I have a violin callus on my neck, and I stopped playing 12 years ago. Funny how some things stick around, some don’t.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> didnt know knife callouses will eventually go away. they've kinda become permanent on my hands. even while on vacation for 2 weeks they've remained..



They're not completely gone, yet. I've been out of work for over a month. I do have a tiny bit of swarf on a few fingers I haven't bothered to try to get off though...


----------



## lemeneid

I'm not a chef, but I know the guys who own restaurants. Fine dining is essentially dead, even for takeouts. During this Ramadan period, they're actually doing more catering for Muslims as they need to eat at 3am in the morning. And also they're doing more catering for hospitals and healthcare as well as isolation facilities.


----------



## soigne_west

I’m wondering how this is all going to effect banquet’s which is primarily all I really do these days? Boxed lunches are a nightmare. Maybe just plated. Idk it’s a little scary though


----------



## Chuckles

I got ‘Overcooked’ tonight based on this thread and had a blast playing with my 9 year old. Finally a game I am not terrible at. 
Thanks


----------



## henrymeows

Overcooked is the best! If you're not a competitive person haha... Sometimes, it can get frustrating, but overall a fun game to play; especially on consoles where you can have up to 4 players locally.


----------



## M1k3

In world’s ‘tech capital,’ California’s unemployment system strains under load


State tries to ease “unprecedented” load on unemployment system by temporarily...




www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## waruixd

Still working. We pivoted from full dining room everyday, breakfast/lunch/dinner to take out and delivery only. Using all and any delivery platforms. Trying to capture as much revenue as possible to stay in business. That way there is something for employees to come back to or at least a place for new people to start over again.

This has been very difficult. Wishing everyone the best


----------



## birdsfan

The big online delivery services, whose names will go unmentioned, are scoring big through this. You would think that they would consider reducing their fees a little bit. Their present standard fee arrangement represents around 50% or more of the profit margin restaurants make on most prepared items.


----------



## M1k3

But they dropped their fees to sign up! #SwimmingInGoldCoins


----------



## M1k3

Going to work Thursday morning to prep. Open for take-out and delivery Fri-Sun, so far, as far as I know...


----------



## birdsfan

M1k3 said:


> But they dropped their fees to sign up! #SwimmingInGoldCoins
> [/QUOTE



Did they? They are still wanting to charge my boss 15% and 20%.


----------



## birdsfan

I am happy that you are getting some work in. I may get some as well. We were talking about doing Mother's Day family take out meals. Hoping the preorders start rolling in.


----------



## M1k3

birdsfan said:


> Did they? They are still wanting to charge my boss 15% and 20%.


15% and 20% to sign up?


----------



## Dc2123

birdsfan said:


> I am happy that you are getting some work in. I may get some as well. We were talking about doing Mother's Day family take out meals. Hoping the preorders start rolling in.



hey man, where do you work?
I Live in Germantown and grew up in Montgomery county.
Hope you and yours are well.


----------



## birdsfan

Well at the moment.....no where. My place remains closed while they wait on the PPA loan . My old job was at a breakfast and lunch café in Berwyn. They are the ones wanting to do the Mother's Day meals.
By the way, that is a fine looking cheesesteak! 

Hoping you and your family is staying safe also!


----------



## birdsfan

Nooooo….that is the delivery fee. You mean they get more to sign up? Dayum! I really should have taking those programming classes in college!


----------



## M1k3

Yeah, there's a sign up fee along with the sales percentage...


----------



## birdsfan

Thanks for the insight. My boss didn't complain to me about the sign up fees so I didn't know. None of the places I have worked in have ever really had take out or delivery as a significant part of their revenue model. From what they have told me, trying to establish a take-out customer base now is like starting a new business. Volume is a third of what it was.


----------



## M1k3

Come in to prep, he said...
Only about 1/3rd of available product is here.
About half of that is frozen.
But I'm on the clock...


----------



## daveb

Dump it in a cambro(s). Put some water on. Get the phone out.


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Dump it in a cambro(s). Put some water on. Get the phone out.



Already done. Have you heard of this thing called YouTube?


----------



## daveb

Is that like Redtube?


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Is that like Redtube?


I don't know. I found xhamster. Surprisingly no hams. Lots of sausage and tacos though.


----------



## birdsfan

It is good to be on the clock, isn't it! We were so slow I felt like I was stealing money. But the owners didn't want to cook themselves so I guess its ok. And besides, it will give us time to rebuild a cutting callous.


----------



## M1k3

After shredding off the top layer of the old one


----------



## M1k3

birdsfan said:


> It is good to be on the clock, isn't it! We were so slow I felt like I was stealing money. But the owners didn't want to cook themselves so I guess its ok. And besides, it will give us time to rebuild a cutting callous.


----------



## birdsfan

Looks like you might feel that in the morning!


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> View attachment 79588


look more like a finger herpes


----------



## M1k3

Probably. I'll probably be feeling the soreness in my body more.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> look more like a finger herpes


Quit looking in the mirror?


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Quit looking in the mirror?


best possible response


----------



## ian

oh wait, that was a finger in your pic? sorry, i misinterpreted. was going to give you props for making good use of the downtime at work.


----------



## M1k3

As long as you thought hay, or fake hay?, you're fine.


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> As long as you thought hay, or fake hay?, you're fine.


it's f*cking cedar, b*tch!!


----------



## M1k3

I miss work lol


----------



## ian

panda said:


> it's f*cking cedar, b*tch!!



that's what she/he said, after spending an hour getting out the splinters.


----------



## panda

ian said:


> that's what she/he said, after spending an hour getting out the splinters.


you ruined it


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> you ruined it


Shhh... maybe no one else will notice..


----------



## panda

M1k3 said:


> Shhh... maybe no one else will notice..


99.9% have no idea what we are on about in the first place..


----------



## M1k3

Crap! There's still .1%!


----------



## panda

corona


----------



## ian

**** the 1%


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> **** the 1%


I'm worried about the .1% that knows what I'm going on about, because I sure don't!


----------



## M1k3

I got an interview for a great sounding place Friday. I've actually been meaning to eat their for awhile, just never made it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AT5760

Good luck @M1k3 !


----------



## Luftmensch

Definitely! I hope it works out


----------



## Michi

Fingers crossed!


----------



## M1k3

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Good luck @M1k3 ! You can do it!


----------



## birdsfan

Best of luck! Soon you will be able to eat there every night! (just standing up......between tickets)


----------



## M1k3

birdsfan said:


> Best of luck! Soon you will be able to eat there every night! (just standing up......between tickets)


Who knows. Maybe I'll be working 2 stations on the weekend solo when their should be 2 people and not have time between tickets.... 

Wait, that's what I'm trying to leave.


----------



## birdsfan

M1k3 said:


> Who knows. Maybe I'll be working 2 stations on the weekend solo when their should be 2 people and not have time between tickets....
> 
> Wait, that's what I'm trying to leave.



It does suck when that happens! And it happens way too often. 

I don't know how things are progressing out there, but in my area, where we are only doing curbside pickup and outdoor seating, volume is about 50% of what it was P.C. (pre-corona), soooooo, even if they are trying to stretch you between stations you still might get a bite in. Hopefully!


----------



## M1k3

birdsfan said:


> It does suck when that happens! And it happens way too often.
> 
> I don't know how things are progressing out there, but in my area, where we are only doing curbside pickup and outdoor seating, volume is about 50% of what it was P.C. (pre-corona), soooooo, even if they are trying to stretch you between stations you still might get a bite in. Hopefully!


As long as Chef doesn't just watch me while I'm trying not to drown and do nothing but watch while expo'ing on a good day. Because ticket hand holding > not drowning. And heaven forbid someone gets pulled from another station that's dead to help...


----------



## birdsfan

wait......how does my old chef work at your spot too?!?


----------



## birdsfan

Did you do your stage already? How did it go?


----------



## M1k3

birdsfan said:


> wait......how does my old chef work at your spot too?!?


Hmm, you ever work at a spot in Beverly Hills around 2013-2014? Right by Mr. Chow?


birdsfan said:


> Did you do your stage already? How did it go?


Talked on the phone Sunday night. Going in Friday. So not yet.


----------



## birdsfan

I have always been on the east coast, but I guess spectating Chefs can be found all over.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Hats off to all you cooks. Quite a few places in Hawaii have shut down for good. Old folks keeping buss. alive calling it quits.


----------



## bahamaroot

A lot of dine in restaurants have opened serving at 50% capacity here in Kentucky.


----------



## Chuckles

Bump. Wondering how everybody is doing out there?

I run dining at a private college. This week the students came back. It has been one of the hardest weeks of my career. 25% of students getting meals delivered, a couple dozen in actual quarantine or isolation also delivered but by a different team. A couple dining halls and retail outlets with fully new operational guidelines and a union team that means I have no control over who is working where. Some employees crying or threatening to walk and actively being grieved by the union over changes dictated by covid and the school. Caught myself saying "it's been a long week" at 10:00am on Monday morning. That's what happens when you don't get a day off. But the students back means there are jobs again, so that is good.


----------



## stringer

I was the Sous of one of the largest hotels in Boston. Most of our F&B management (chefs, restaurant/banquet/bar/stewarding managers) have had their positions eliminated. Also a union shop. It's a lot harder to fire the rank and file but the longer this goes on...... Who knows what will happen. Big city hotels thrive on conventions, weddings, sports events, concerts, and business meetings. None of that stuff is coming back any time soon.


----------



## soigne_west

stringer said:


> I was the Sous of one of the largest hotels in Boston. Most of our F&B management (chefs, restaurant/banquet/bar/stewarding managers) have had their positions eliminated. Also a union shop. It's a lot harder to fire the rank and file but the longer this goes on...... Who knows what will happen. Big city hotels thrive on conventions, weddings, sports events, concerts, and business meetings. None of that stuff is coming back any time soon.



Same exact situation here in Sacramento. Our exec chef is working the line and has taken a 50% cut to his salary. All other positions eliminated. Two other spud were hired back on as line cooks. That’s it.


----------



## Nagakin

Same situation here. We built an outdoor pizza oven for whatever visitors we get because a full restaurant doesn't make sense right now. I believe the chefs are working it on weekends only. If we didn't have a exhibit that likely wouldn't be there either. I'm basically going to return (eventually) just to say peace.


----------



## Robert Lavacca

Chuckles said:


> Bump. Wondering how everybody is doing out there?
> 
> I run dining at a private college. This week the students came back. It has been one of the hardest weeks of my career. 25% of students getting meals delivered, a couple dozen in actual quarantine or isolation also delivered but by a different team. A couple dining halls and retail outlets with fully new operational guidelines and a union team that means I have no control over who is working where. Some employees crying or threatening to walk and actively being grieved by the union over changes dictated by covid and the school. Caught myself saying "it's been a long week" at 10:00am on Monday morning. That's what happens when you don't get a day off. But the students back means there are jobs again, so that is good.


I was just laid off in corporate services on Friday. We’ve been doing donations since May but the company we are stationed at can’t afford to pay us anymore. It’s a scary time man. They are not opening until next year so i’m going to have to switch locations if there are available spots. It sounds like what we do is very similar. I was actually thinking about transferring to a university if I have to. I’ve never been laid off in my life man. Unfortunately they only kept the GM and exec. Figured they would keep me too (sous) but they just couldn’t afford it. Might lay off the exec soon too. Who knows.


----------



## Chuckles

I have been taking on as many people as possible from the corporate accounts. They all seem to have return dates pushing further into the next calendar year. It is rough out there in the corporate end of the business. I feel for you.


----------



## M1k3

I just started a corporate cook job in a healthcare facility. At least now I don't have to worry about a yay or nay to restaurant's allowed to seat, take-out only, partial seating, blah blah...

I do miss being in a restaurant though.


----------



## daveb

M1k3 said:


> I do miss being in a restaurant though.





Heard. But I could go the rest of my life without hearing a printer again and that would be fine. 

My corporate gig has not been affected by Corno except for the testing, masks, et al. And first catering gig (my knife money) since March is on the schedule. Yippee!


----------



## M1k3

daveb said:


> Heard. But I could go the rest of my life without hearing a printer again and that would be fine.
> 
> My corporate gig has not been affected by Corno except for the testing, masks, et al. And first catering gig (my knife money) since March is on the schedule. Yippee!


Not hearing a printer start going off when I think I can use the bathroom is nice.


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> Not hearing a printer start going off when I think I can use the bathroom is nice.



And real breaks.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> And real breaks.


That don't entail me scarfing my food down over a trash can in between tickets even!


----------



## soigne_west

M1k3 said:


> That don't entail me scarfing my food down over a trash can in between tickets even!



I do this no matter where I am. Old habits die hard.


----------



## M1k3

soigne_west said:


> I do this no matter where I am. Old habits die hard.


I started doing that. The lady training me told me "There's a break room. You can sit down."


----------



## Byphy

Underpaid. Times where coffee an Advil and unsold pastry was my meal for the day. Cold one at the end of the shift was my reward. What a ****** job. Somehow, I miss it. Almost a curse that my love for cooking and providing a meal to others is a passion, because somehow I'm trying to make my way back to this life.

To all the chefs on this forum, wishing you all the best of luck through these tough times. Haven't been a member of KKF long, but feels like I'd go to battle with you all on the line, any day.


----------



## Byphy

M1k3 said:


> As long as Chef doesn't just watch me while I'm trying not to drown and do nothing but watch while expo'ing on a good day. Because ticket hand holding > not drowning. And heaven forbid someone gets pulled from another station that's dead to help...



LOL 

Worked at a spot where we'd rotate expo and a lot of staff was green. Everyone loved when I worked expo bc I constantly stepped off and helped stations. Not even to prevent drowning, but just to stay ahead.


----------



## M1k3

Byphy said:


> LOL
> 
> Worked at a spot where we'd rotate expo and a lot of staff was green. Everyone loved when I worked expo bc I constantly stepped off and helped stations. Not even to prevent drowning, but just to stay ahead.


My hats off to you!


----------



## Nagakin

Anyone starting to worry about rust almost a year out? Been selling cars for a bit and it's starting to feel like a career change instead of something temporary


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Keep those carbons oiled if not using.
Are people buying cars? I visited dealers, Subaru, Toyota, Honda. Seemed pretty slow. Was going to order a new Crosstrek 6-speed manual. Had given up finding manual Forrester. Even mainland sites, plenty CVT trans for sale no manuals. Out of blue found one on Chaigslist. Bought it. 2016 Forrester 6-speed. 39,000 miles. 2K under bluebook.
Had Subaru change all fluids , no need brake pads yet. Put new tires on it.

It is fun to drive over Pali & H3. Subaru's are good when it rains up there. It climbs over Mt. Range with ease in 5 gear. Just only 3K RPM with 2.5L boxer engine.


----------



## Nagakin

I actually meant me getting rusty , but good call on the oil. 

Changing of seasons in the PNW tends to be busy, people will literally get something for a potential 3 days of snow. Then want something cool when it gets warm again. Nice find


----------



## YumYumSauce

Nagakin said:


> Anyone starting to worry about rust almost a year out? Been selling cars for a bit and it's starting to feel like a career change instead of something temporary



Same. It's gonna be rough going back. Ive been busy setting up my home kitchen and keeping myself busy cooking almost like a real kitchen but its not the same.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Ive actually been fortunate in being able to enjoy what I can of this year. Lets just say Ive been working on myself. Almost feel guilty or dirty but I dont want to go back yet. But alas, I know I need to


----------



## birdsfan

Between the pandemic, and then some surgery, I was out of the kitchen for quite some time this year. It is like riding a bike, as soon as the tickets start coming in, your muscle memory takes over. I did notice that I did need to make more lists than I usually do for prep. Wasnt as good at scanning the coolers and knowing immediately what needed to be prepped. The biggest re adjustment was the physical demands. Working a 9 hour shift in a kitchen is grueling. I was muscle sore for the first few days back.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Been retired. Would be tough. Lists that are added to for both of us are a must just to go shopping.


----------



## birdsfan

I know that feeling more and more!


----------



## Byphy

birdsfan said:


> Between the pandemic, and then some surgery, I was out of the kitchen for quite some time this year. It is like riding a bike, as soon as the tickets start coming in, your muscle memory takes over. I did notice that I did need to make more lists than I usually do for prep. Wasnt as good at scanning the coolers and knowing immediately what needed to be prepped. The biggest re adjustment was the physical demands. Working a 9 hour shift in a kitchen is grueling. I was muscle sore for the first few days back.


Similar situation as I got hit with some health issues that knocked me out of the kitchen a little prior to pandemic hitting, which in turn made things difficult to get back when I was closing in on recovery. I know I'm rusty w the knife work and/or firing orders if I had to go back now.

Ironically, the time away is when I got into kitchen knives and became active on forums haha. Before, I was happy with a hand-me-down Hiromoto a former cook gave me and a santoku my mentor gave me. I wish I had those knives back now, especially the santoku. Part of me wishes I never got into knives either haha, as it's taken the place of some of the time I would've dedicated towards improving my cooking skills.

Anyway as I've stated here before, good luck to all you cooks out there during these trying times. Continue to crush service  , hopefully I'll be back on the line soon in some capacity.


----------



## M1k3

I'm out of work for the time being. I've been quarantining the past 4 days. Results back. I'm positive for Coronavirus.


----------



## Byphy

M1k3 said:


> I'm out of work for the time being. I've been quarantining the past 4 days. Results back. I'm positive for Coronavirus.


Ah damn my guy. Prayers up for quick and full recovery


----------



## M1k3

Byphy said:


> Ah damn my guy. Prayers up for quick and full recovery


Thanks. So far my symptoms have been pretty mild.


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> I'm out of work for the time being. I've been quarantining the past 4 days. Results back. I'm positive for Coronavirus.


Hang in there man.
Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Chuckles

Sorry to hear, hang in there.


----------



## Michi

M1k3 said:


> I'm out of work for the time being. I've been quarantining the past 4 days. Results back. I'm positive for Coronavirus.


Really keeping my fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## birdsfan

Damn M1k3! Stay strong! Hope you fight it off quickly!


----------



## rob

Keeping my fingers crossed for you man.

Such a crappy situation over there. 

wishing you all the best!


----------



## AT5760

Take care and hopefully you're back at it soon!


----------



## daveb

Best.


----------



## M1k3

Thanks everyone. Doing fine so far. My wife got hit harder than me. Neither of us are in bad enough shape for medical treatment though, so far.


----------



## YumYumSauce

Welp after a full year out they pulled me back in. Figured nows a good time to get back in and work off the ring rust while the offers still there. Sunday was my 1st day back and ended up doing 13 hrs. Lets just say it was rough. Today 11 1/2. Getting thrown straight in.


----------

